
Whoops CO2 has almost nothing to do with global warming - olalonde
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/jamesdelingpole/100037784/whoops-co2-has-almost-nothing-to-do-with-global-warming-discovers-top-us-meteorologist/
======
drallison
May 4, 2010 dated posting. And the author's bio:

"James Delingpole is a writer, journalist and broadcaster who is right about
everything. He is the author of numerous fantastically entertaining books
including 365 Ways to Drive a Liberal Crazy, Welcome To Obamaland: I've Seen
Your Future And It Doesn't Work, How To Be Right,...."

suggests that he is a propagandist on the right rather than a journalist,
someone blessed with a passion to promote a particular belief system rather
than present dispassionate factual information and closely argued analysis. I
do wonder why this got posted to HN. Despite huge efforts to sow FUD in the
area of global warming, the basic premises have been established--climate is
changing, those changes are going to be detrimental, and that most of those
changes are due to human activities--and yet there are folks who find solace
in one scientist's opinion simply because it differs from the opinion held by
the vast majority of other scientists. I'd have no problem with discussion of
climate change and human activity--that's a problem that involves everyone and
one which presents opportunities for start-ups, but to persist in beating the
"global warming is not happening" drum makes no sense here. Such religious
issues ought to be taken elsewhere.

------
ColinWright
I keep saying - it's actually irrelevant.

We need to stop burning oil and coal because there are other uses for them for
which we have no reasonable alternatives. We need to start harvesting other
energy sources because that will help other, non-renewables, last longer.

This is all true regardless of the global warming arguments.

Stop burning oil anyway.

------
DennisP
He might have a little bit of a point if he had any explanation for cloud
cover increasing over the past few decades.

It's really pretty silly the way people assume climatologists are complete
idiots. My suggestion: read James Hansen's book Storms of My Grandchildren. He
goes into the actual science in depth.

------
mooism2
...says year old blog post.

